# Most Unusual Myers-Briggs and Enneagram Combinations



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Saldron said:


> It seems to me you took my answer with very little attention.
> 
> " Is a 4 INTP possible? Since I made this thread INTPs that hate maths and science? it seems *VERY unusual to me*, specially after _Jennywocky_ 's answer"



Howdy,

Golly gee, it sure is interesting how we can read the wrong emphasis into a statement. What I do for a living, I was trained when writing to start with a thesis, then build a story to support my beginning thesis.

I quote: " Is a 4 INTP possible?" 

From this, I induced you were going to talk about how it was not possible. The whole thread is about how things are possible.

I jumped to the ASSUMPTION you were going to state an opinion, and I assumed the opinion was going to be unique and relevant and perhaps novel.

Nevertheless, I agree with you. 

My apologies.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Xyra said:


> I understand you like the attention, but is not the whole Typeless Wonder act overplayed?


It is not.

You are welcome!!!!

Smiles!!!!


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

drmiller100 said:


> smiles..... Perhaps you are an INTP 4. You are certainly comfortable as acting an NT. And those who have this much trouble finding their own type seem to sometimes end up as a 4 (Cough @Animal Cough.....)
> 
> Sent with smiles, and humor......


Most would argue they end up as 6s and 9s. I do identify with "NT Temperament" the best, actually.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

Xyra said:


> I understand you like the attention, but is not the whole Typeless Wonder act overplayed?


Well you could try asking me personally.

You notice most of the posts I make are about theory, not about my own typelessness. I only ever respond to others' suggestions; which, if you see my signature, I actually encourage to be sent via PM.

If you think it's an act, then be kind enough to tell me what type I am and why I am doing it.


----------



## Xyra (Dec 19, 2013)

Which is another attention-seeking request.

At least come up with a better act if you need the attention.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Xyra said:


> Which is another attention-seeking request.
> 
> At least come up with a better act if you need the attention.


communication. 

Are you saying you are writing posts like this one in hopes of getting attention?


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

Tharwen said:


> the most unusual is, esfp 5w4. i mean, esfp is the icon of .. um, you know what i mean. 5w4 is considered the opposite of that.oh, and on infj types, i dont see any pattern of unusuality. seems like we have all enneas on board, with no inequality.
> 
> hmm. oh.


It seems that you're insinuating that ESFP is the icon of stupidity, and that type 5 is the epitome of intelligence, therefore an ESFP 5 would be impossible.

If I read you wrong, I apologize; but if I read you right, you need a punch to the face (or at least a lesson in typology). :dry: I am angered when people use misunderstood theory as justification for treating others like shit.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Tharwen said:


> the most unusual is, esfp 5w4. i mean, esfp is the icon of .. um, you know what i mean. 5w4 is considered the opposite of that.oh, h.


yeah. what DO you mean by this?

are you aware of the site rules against typism? They are strictly enforced.


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

Dalton said:


> It seems that you're insinuating that ESFP is the icon of stupidity, and that type 5 is the epitome of intelligence, therefore an ESFP 5 would be impossible.
> 
> If I read you wrong, I apologize; but if I read you right, you need a punch to the face (or at least a lesson in typology). :dry: I am angered when people use misunderstood theory as justification for treating others like shit.





drmiller100 said:


> yeah. what DO you mean by this?
> 
> are you aware of the site rules against typism? They are strictly enforced.


*facepalm*

you have any idea how pissed off i am for your idiotic assumptions. i consider this personality racism, cause you expect im something im not. and without hint of thoughtfullness.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Tharwen said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> you have any idea how pissed off i am for your idiotic assumptions. i consider this personality racism, cause you expect im something im not. and without hint of thoughtfullness.


So how did they misunderstand?


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

Kink said:


> So how did they misunderstand?


theres no word in english for what i was trying to communicate. they took things entirely, expecting im like the population at large, who would do such disdainful thing.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

Tharwen said:


> theres no word in english for what i was trying to communicate. they took things entirely, expecting im like the population at large, who would do such disdainful thing.


When you didn't even try to find words to express it, it appeared that you were trying to subtly push stereotypes.
So, can you please try? Just use Google Translate, if it's the best option you have.


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

Dalton said:


> When you didn't even try to find words to express it, it appeared that you were trying to subtly push stereotypes.
> So, can you please try? Just use Google Translate, if it's the best option you have.


ill use image.

english is my primary language, i know it thoroughly.

alright, the images dont work.

an english imitation for the expression: chirp chirp esfp. (referring to the sounds bird make. it is, to relate that one of the best qualities of esfp's is, this aliveness that is visible on small birds, when they sing.)


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

Tharwen said:


> ill use image.
> 
> english is my primary language, i know it thoroughly.
> 
> ...


So, to you, ESFP is a very vivid and lively type, and type 5 is like living death, therefore the contrast?


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

Dalton said:


> So, to you, ESFP is a very vivid and lively type, and type 5 is like living death, therefore the contrast?


perhaps i shouldnt expect people to understand, since i have ennea 4 in my ennea stacking.

5s are considered all intellects, in one way or another. i met an 5w4 esfp. even this esfp, hated the intellect stuff to some degrees. keyword, _some_.

youre just pretending stupid and trying to annoy me, arent you?


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Tharwen said:


> youre just pretending stupid and trying to annoy me, arent you?


Yes he is. I'd suggest you ignore him. 

your bird analogy made sense to me.

so. ESFP are known as the entertainers, the performers. They are outgoing, and some of the ESFP's are very happy, positive people who like to share their happiness.

5's are cerebral. They do like to think, and are known for being introverted, almost cool and aloof at times. 

WHen you put it this way, I can see how ESFP and a 5 DO seem like they'd be rare.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

drmiller100 said:


> your bird analogy made sense to me.
> 
> so._* ESFP are known as the entertainers, the performers. They are outgoing, and some of the ESFP's are very happy, positive people who like to share their happiness.*_
> 
> ...


The bold is just a stereotype of ESFP. I am ESFP and this is not how I would describe myself.

Also, who says ESFPs can't be introverted, cool, or aloof? Sure, an ESFP is not a cognitive introvert but I for one can be very socially introverted. I spend large amounts of time alone. People drain me.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Kintsugi said:


> The bold is just a stereotype of ESFP. I am ESFP and this is not how I would describe myself.
> 
> Also, who says ESFPs can't be introverted, cool, or aloof? Sure, an ESFP is not a cognitive introvert but I for one can be very socially introverted. I spend large amounts of time alone. People drain me.


Interesting. an introverted ESFP 7. I bet there are quite a few ESFP 7's, but I'm curious to learn more about the introverted side. Any idea what stacking you are?


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

drmiller100 said:


> Interesting. an introverted ESFP 7. I bet there are quite a few ESFP 7's, but I'm curious to learn more about the introverted side. Any idea what stacking you are?


Sx/sp

Well, 7 does integrate to 5. 

I reject the idea that all 7s are extroverted, anyway. I've seen enough posts from self-typed 7s on this forum that indicate that I am not the only one like this, either.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Kintsugi said:


> Sx/sp
> 
> Well, 7 does integrate to 5.
> 
> I reject the idea that all 7s are extroverted, anyway. I've seen enough posts from self-typed 7s on this forum that indicate that I am not the only one like this, either.


I agree with you. I believe its the Sx 7 thats the most introverted 7. I would also identity myself as an introverted ESFP.


----------



## Xyra (Dec 19, 2013)

ESFP type 5 would be really interesting.

SENSATION-AUTHENTICITY striving to be detached.


----------



## Xyra (Dec 19, 2013)

The Typeless Wonder said:


> Most would argue they end up as 6s and 9s. I do identify with "NT Temperament" the best, actually.


INTP type 4 is what I calculated too. 

The language of the writing is that of an INTP, and the serious self-absorption and need to be unique is that of the type 4. 

Congratulations. You are now typed.

It is funny because the next post is going to be about how you cannot be typed and that it is wrong. But I understand that you would not feel unique if you were typed in this situation.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

@tanstaafl28 @drmiller100 sorry to hear about your bitter experiences  yea I tend to verbally slam people, although it happens rarely. I am not really proud of it when it includes a person that I am emotionally close to because then it is kind of irrational, although it is on accurate points. I misuse my empathy and the ability to see through people like a sharp weapon. But it is my unique power when it comes to work or school or anything really when there is an authority which I believe is wrong and unfair then I will defend myself with straightforward and objective arguments. Or when I can simply see following their approach will get us nowhere or will cost too much time etc. Which have always been to my advantage really. Being an INFP though, I more than often wish people don't push me there


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

I have yet to meet an ENTJ Enneagram 2. But they day I do is the day I have truly lived.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

nichya said:


> @_tanstaafl28_ @_drmiller100_ sorry to hear about your bitter experiences  yea I tend to verbally slam people, although it happens rarely. I am not really proud of it when it includes a person that I am emotionally close to because then it is kind of irrational, although it is on accurate points. I misuse my empathy and the ability to see through people like a sharp weapon. But it is my unique power when it comes to work or school or anything really when there is an authority which I believe is wrong and unfair then I will defend myself with straightforward and objective arguments. Or when I can simply see following their approach will get us nowhere or will cost too much time etc. Which have always been to my advantage really. Being an INFP though, I more than often wish people don't push me there


It wasn't bitter, I was just surprised! :tongue:


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

Xyra said:


> INTP type 4 is what I calculated too.
> 
> The language of the writing is that of an INTP, and the serious self-absorption and need to be unique is that of the type 4.
> 
> ...


Actually, no. My most likely response would have been to thank your contribution, and maybe say "fair suggestion", except the presumptive part you wrote in bold there actually killed the desire to do so.

I'll also point out, you just fed the myth a little bit more by publicly typing me.


----------



## daniluni (Oct 30, 2014)

Dalton said:


> It seems that you're insinuating that ESFP is the icon of stupidity, and that type 5 is the epitome of intelligence, therefore an ESFP 5 would be impossible.
> 
> If I read you wrong, I apologize; but if I read you right, you need a punch to the face (or at least a lesson in typology). :dry: I am angered when people use misunderstood theory as justification for treating others like shit.


I think its possible because ESFPs are more likely curious,like type 5... and there are more intelligences and.....you know...


----------



## Grandeur (May 30, 2014)

Fern said:


> I have yet to meet an ENTJ Enneagram 2. But they day I do is the day I have truly lived.


Agreed, and put ENTJ type 9 on that list too... Perhaps Whoopi Goldberg?


----------



## daniluni (Oct 30, 2014)

Ramon said:


> Agreed, and put ENTJ type 9 on that list too... Perhaps Whoopi Goldberg?


Or the trytipe 2w1-6w7-9w1. Now THATS a surprise. or is not. i dont know. but i want to see it.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Ramon said:


> Agreed, and put ENTJ type 9 on that list too... Perhaps Whoopi Goldberg?


I was aquainted with an ESTJ 9 once.... but still. That's kinda different.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Xyra said:


> I have met a girl that is INTP type 4, and a guy that is INFP type 8.


Both these combinations sound awesome, to be honest.


----------



## TurtleQueen (Nov 8, 2014)

I got to the end of my typing thread and @Hespera related to me well enough as an INFP 1 that she thought I might be a 1. If I am a 1, that would make me an ENFP 1. I do tend to act more introverted and often more "serious" or "rigid" than a typical ENFP description, but I believe that it might be due to some fear or insecurity issues. Sometimes, I live so much in my own head that I don't always engage with the physical world, and I tested on three dichotomy tests (including one where it would have been a lot harder to manipulate answers) as an INFP. When I answered a questionnaire and interviewed an MBTI practitioner, my questionnaire and interview responses did seem to reflect that I was more of an ENFP than an INFP according to the cognitive functions that I displayed in what I wrote and said during the interview.

For now, I think I'm going to stick with feeling that I am a 6w7 unless I read something that makes me change my mind. It might not be hard for me to become confused about my type again since I can be really indecisive. I am planning to look at Sandra Maitri's work more closely and look at with a fresh and hopefully more honest perspective about what my core motivations really are since @Hespera did find it useful for herself.

I think @The Typeless Wonder isn't putting on some kind of show by not saying that they are a certain MBTI or Enneagram type. They're only seeking attention as much as I am by including the "disclaimer" in my signature. When I came onto this forum, I thought I was an INFP, but then I took it off quickly after joining because I felt like I had been too mentally ill my entire life to know what my real type actually was. I got over that, but I wasn't sure and put on INFP for a little bit. Once I had the professional typing done, I thought I was an ENFP and changed my MBTI type to reflect that. I did take an Enneagram test and tentatively put the type I got on the test. I wasn't as sure after I read some descriptions and quickly took it off. I've put that same type back on after I made an Enneagram typing thread and felt that people made good explanations for why I was that type and not another type. If someone made a compelling case that I used my cognitive functions in a different order or that I am a different Enneagram type, I would revise my MBTI or Enneagram information to reflect my new understanding. I only recently read more about instinctual stacking in a way that was separate from a type description since looking at integrated descriptions without this understanding led to a lot of confusion, but I am open to hearing that I am not so/sx.

My point is that people can easily be confused by these systems. Humanity does not fit into 16 neat boxes or even the multiple potential boxes of the Enneagram system. I do think that I have a place within a personality typing system where I would fit better than other places. I picked my name for a fairly personal and frivolous reason, but I do think that I can be typed and would have never claimed to be "typeless." Maybe @The Typeless Wonder just feels differently about MBTI or Enneagram than I do, and I don't see what's wrong with a person having a different opinion from me on this particular topic.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

TurtleQueen said:


> I think @The Typeless Wonder isn't putting on some kind of show by not saying that they are a certain MBTI or Enneagram type. They're only seeking attention as much as I am by including the "disclaimer" in my signature. When I came onto this forum, I thought I was an INFP, but then I took it off quickly after joining because I felt like I had been too mentally ill my entire life to know what my real type actually was. I got over that, but I wasn't sure and put on INFP for a little bit. Once I had the professional typing done, I thought I was an ENFP and changed my MBTI type to reflect that. I did take an Enneagram test and tentatively put the type I got on the test. I wasn't as sure after I read some descriptions and quickly took it off. I've put that same type back on after I made an Enneagram typing thread and felt that people made good explanations for why I was one type and not another. If someone made a compelling case that I used my cognitive functions in a different order or that I am a different Enneagram type, I would revise my Enneagram information to reflect my new understanding. I only recently read more about instinctual stacking in a way that was separate from a type description (that obviously didn't help me figure out my instinctual variants), but I am open to hearing that I am not so/sx.
> 
> My point is that people can easily be confused by these systems. Humanity does not fit into 16 neat boxes or even the multiple potential boxes of the Enneagram system. I do think that I have a place within a personality typing system where I would fit better than other places. I picked my name for a fairly personal and frivolous reason, but I do think that I can be typed and would have never claimed to be "typeless." Maybe @The Typeless Wonder just feels differently about MBTI or Enneagram than I do, and I don't see what's wrong with a person having a different opinion from me on this particular topic.


Just want to say thanks for your intelligent comment. It was astute, and there's not much I can add. I'm just surprised that so many can harbor such apparent hostility to someone whose username was, in all honesty, hastily and humorously chosen, largely out of frustration. 

I think I _do_ have a type, and I think I have a lot of issues that make it non-obvious. I'd also say I'm a different person now than I was when I first got into enneagram, and my attitudes toward life have shifted. What is inherent, and what is acquired? And when you've spent 10 years in virtual seclusion, the last 4 of which were in a post-apocalyptic war zone, there are _many_ acquired complexities, as well as many things about your "normal" self you simply don't know. I am a middle-aged adult with a hell of a past, and I didn't come here to play games.

(I've also got clear Ne use, putting me into xNxP territory, meaning I'm only typeless somewhat.)

That's all I really have to say about this topic. Can we get past my corny username? All suggestions, inquiries and complaints may henceforth be sent to my inbox, where I shall respond in time. Carry on.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Thread warning: 

If you have something to contribute to the thread please continue to do so but personal grievances should be taken to PM. Thanks.


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

I have an ISTJ friend and I try to figure out her type and she seems to think she is a 7w8...This makes no sense to me. It seems impossible, but she is a contradictory person.


----------



## Bella2016 (Mar 5, 2013)

Kitfool said:


> I have an ISTJ friend and I try to figure out her type and she seems to think she is a 7w8...This makes no sense to me. It seems impossible, but she is a contradictory person.


I'm an ISFJ 7w6 Sx/So. And yes, it is a bit contradictory haha.


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

SJ, especially introverts, just seems to go against everything that 7 stands for. My friend can be a bit neurotic. Maybe her personalities are warring inside of her haha. She is an incredibly hard worker, neat freak, organized, punctual, literal, etc. But she has a hard time holding down a job because she either loses interest or gets burnt out from working harder than necessary and getting no recognition, has problems with drinking and weed and men, parties hard, has a hot temper, has scattered interests, always coming up with money making schemes, entrepreneurial...She is very interesting indeed.


----------



## Bella2016 (Mar 5, 2013)

Kitfool said:


> SJ, especially introverts, just seems to go against everything that 7 stands for. My friend can be a bit neurotic. Maybe her personalities are warring inside of her haha. She is an incredibly hard worker, neat freak, organized, punctual, literal, etc. But she has a hard time holding down a job because she either loses interest or gets burnt out from working harder than necessary and getting no recognition, has problems with drinking and weed and men, parties hard, has a hot temper, has scattered interests, always coming up with money making schemes, entrepreneurial...She is very interesting indeed.


Being 7w8 she would probably be more intense and contradictory than me. At least my 6 wing fits with the ISFJ personality a bit.


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

For sure. I mean 7w6 is definitely a weird type for ISFJ but I think ISFJ 6s are probably very common, even 6w7s maybe. My best friend is an ISFJ 6w5. She's the best.


----------

